# Measurements Re: Milking Stands..



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I have some old wood hanging around, 4x4s, and the like and was wondering how big you guys' milk stands are. Would 3ft x 4ft be big enough for a boer/nubian/sanaan?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes--that should be plenty big enough


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, my milk stand is 18"x 24" and it's for mini's so I would imagine the measurements you have would work for standards.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

I raise standard Oberhasli, and my stand is 3 x 3 feet square. (My DH just built it last week!) I asked him to give me that extra foot on the side so I could just sit on the stand instead of trying to get a stool close enough to milk. It works great!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you find that 3ft long is long enough? Our doelings will be 1/2 Boer, 1/4 Sanaan, 1/4 Nubian... I just keep thinking about the Sanaan I saw on the weekend at the farm our girls are coming from and she was enormous lol. 

I think I'm going to make the stand 2ft wide instead, and maybe 3.5ft-4ft long.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...I should have specified, mine is 18" from floor to top of the platform, 4 feet long and 2 feet wide...the length is suitable for my longer mini does and the width is perfect enough that I don't need to strain to reach a doe that decides to hug the wall. I sit on a plastic milk crate next to them, easy on the back and makes me the right height to milk comfortably


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

liz said:


> LOL...I should have specified, mine is 18" from floor to top of the platform, 4 feet long and 2 feet wide...the length is suitable for my longer mini does and the width is perfect enough that I don't need to strain to reach a doe that decides to hug the wall. I sit on a plastic milk crate next to them, easy on the back and makes me the right height to milk comfortably


Would 4ft long be okay for boer/nubian/sanaans? I'm not super concerned about my little gals, but we're buying 2 doelings that are 1/2 boer 1/4 sanaan 1/4 nubian in a couple months.

We're going to do 2ft wide by 4ft long


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Our milkstand is 3ft long and the Snubian and Nubian does fit just fine. The 4ft would just goive a bit more room in the back. 2ft wide sounds fine also unless you want to sit on it with her. If your sitting on it as you milk I would make it 6"wider.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fiasco Farm has a cool set of plans for a wood milk stand that should give you a good idea of the dimensions that seem to work. I followed their plans using scrap we had laying around after our deck was built and it was perfect!

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I have dial-up (28k!!) so I can't open their pdf, but I've so far come up with my own design kind of based on the photos I could see of their stand. I'm going 2ft wide by 4ft long.


----------

